# ugly fat women



## chrisbigisland (Feb 1, 2018)

been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.

I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

get my best tips from ugly fat women, but I strive for customer satisfaction first


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


Wow, you sound like a disgruntled, woman hating old man. Maybe it's not women. Maybe it's you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> " If you want to be Happy for the rest of your Life
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


" If you want to be Happy for the Rest of your Life
Never make a Pretty Woman Your Wife "!- Jimmy Soul



chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


What leads you to believe their lives suck ?
Perhaps your Negative Aura permeates the atmosphere and its toxicity returns to your rating.

Sounds as if You are unhappy . . .

Look inwards to find the change you wish.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


I worry about them sitting behind me, because they may make my car flip over.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


It's a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Chefbumbum (Nov 16, 2017)

I feel like the tires are suffering and overheating specially the right rear one...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


By "fat" are you referring to obese or just on the chubby side (Oprah or Adele)? I share the same experience with you that attractive women tend to not tip. That may be because they are accustomed to receiving free items (compliments, glances, drinks, etc...). I have had some "fat" pax, but have not noticed any pattern of tipping. Some do and some don't....maybe due to gravity.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Ribak said:


> By "fat" are you referring to obese or just on the chubby side (Oprah or Adele)? I share the same experience with you that attractive women tend to not tip. That may be because they are accustomed to receiving free items (compliments, glances, drinks, etc...). I have had some "fat" pax, but have not noticed any pattern of tipping. Some do and some don't....maybe due to gravity.


I had one that was so big, that she ate her way into a homeless shelter. She has a job too!

She was so fat, that when I picked her up at Walmart, she employed one of their electric scooters to get around in.

So big, like Gilbert Grape's mom, that she couldn't hardly walk through a store!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ribak said:


> By "fat" are you referring to obese or just on the chubby side (Oprah or Adele)? I share the same experience with you that attractive women tend to not tip. That may be because they are accustomed to receiving free items (compliments, glances, drinks, etc...). I have had some "fat" pax, but have not noticed any pattern of tipping. Some do and some don't....maybe due to gravity.


I realize fat and ugly are subjective terms. But I think both Oprah and Adele have BMI's that exceed 30 which is the NIH's definition of obese.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

She was freaking

HUMONGOUS!


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> I realize fat and ugly are subjective terms. But I think both Oprah and Adele have BMI's that exceed 30 which is the NIH's definition of obese.


Why are people only talking about women? There were plenty of guys with wide asses that make my car bottom out going over speed bumps.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Why are people only talking about women? There were plenty of guys with wide asses that make my car bottom out going over speed bumps.


Just following the OP's lead.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Why are people only talking about women? There were plenty of guys with wide asses that make my car bottom out going over speed bumps.


Fat Albert tips. Fat Alberta does not.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Im done with the giant "big boned" riders, they cant put a seatbelt on and its too hard to get a cleaning fee for BO. About once every 500 rides I'll get a huge rider that in all fairness should be ordering a XL and smells so bad I had to quit with the last one and drive home with the windows down and Fabreeze the hell out of the seats, not trying to be mean either just honest.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


A few days ago I got a really hot girl in my car. Half way through she passes gas. She never opens the window. So I opened the windows and increased the air flow in the car.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> A few days ago I got a really hot girl in my car. Half way through she passes gas. She never opens the window. So I opened the windows and increased the air flow in the car.


Hot gas from a hot pax


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Im done with the giant "big boned" riders, they cant put a seatbelt on and its too hard to get a cleaning fee for BO. About once every 500 rides I'll get a huge rider that in all fairness should be ordering a XL and smells so bad I had to quit with the last one and drive home with the windows down and Fabreeze the hell out of the seats, not trying to be mean either just honest.


Yep, most of them

*REEK*!



AuxCordBoston said:


> A few days ago I got a really hot girl in my car. Half way through she passes gas. She never opens the window. So I opened the windows and increased the air flow in the car.


What did it smell like?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yep, most of them
> 
> *REEK*!
> 
> What did it smell like?


Lol


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> A few days ago I got a really hot girl in my car. Half way through she passes gas. She never opens the window. So I opened the windows and increased the air flow in the car.


I'm guessing the gas was the tip.


----------



## chrisbigisland (Feb 1, 2018)

RedANT said:


> Wow, you sound like a disgruntled, woman hating old man. Maybe it's not women. Maybe it's you.


Let me guess you are one of the fatties LOL No I actually love my wife and my 18 year old daughter heading off to UCLA. That is why I drive uber in addition to my regular job so she has NOT ONE CENT OF STUDENT LOAN DEBT. Have 118k cash saved so far....
cheers fattie



tohunt4me said:


> " If you want to be Happy for the Rest of your Life
> Never make a Pretty Woman Your Wife "!- Jimmy Soul
> 
> What leads you to believe their lives suck ?
> ...


No I am very happy as is my wife and daughter who is heading off to college. That is why I drive uber in addition to the regular job so she does not have any student loan debt when she graduates.

just an observation after 2k plus rides. Only absolutely get low ratings from ugly fat women. It can't be a coincidence.......... After every ride I check the rating so I know who it is


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

chrisbigisland said:


> Let me guess you are one of the fatties LOL No I actually love my wife and my 18 year old daughter heading off to UCLA. That is why I drive uber in addition to my regular job so she has NOT ONE CENT OF STUDENT LOAN DEBT. Have 118k cash saved so far....
> cheers fattie


Loving your wife and daughter weren't the topic, and having a family doesn't absolve you of guilt for being a ********. (neither does having cash) Calling people names and hiding make you a low life scumbag like our current president. The only positive thing about you is having a daughter going to UCLA. (I got my PhD there)


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

RedANT said:


> Loving your wife and daughter weren't the topic, and having a family doesn't absolve you of guilt for being a &%[email protected]!*. (neither does having cash) Calling people names and hiding make you a low life scumbag like our current president. The only positive thing about you is having a daughter going to UCLA. (I got my PhD there)


UCLA is for liberals.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

chrisbigisland said:


> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid
> 
> UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


I always have a smoking hot chick in my hybrid. Never leave home without that Bish.

Maybe it's your terrible attitude towards these voluptuous women... it shows through and people (especially ladies) can sense it through your verbal and non verbal cues.



RedANT said:


> Wow, you sound like a disgruntled, woman hating old man. Maybe it's not women. Maybe it's you.


Misogyny is indigenous to the majority of the UP forum unfortunately.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yep, most of them
> 
> *REEK*!


I've had plenty of dimes get in my car straight out of the gym that REEK worse than my morbidly obese pax.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Ya know, I was just thinking ....

if you had a small ice chest that stored frozen food, then your ratings would go up by giving those thick women ice cream sandwiches.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chefbumbum said:


> I feel like the tires are suffering and overheating specially the right rear one...


Buy a REAL CAR then !

With Good Tires !



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Ya know, I was just thinking ....
> 
> if you had a small ice chest that stored frozen food, then your ratings would go up by giving those thick women ice cream sandwiches.


Probably make more Selling ice cream sandwiches.

Wish i had one now !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Buy a REAL CAR then !
> 
> Probably make more Selling ice cream sandwiches.
> 
> Wish i had one now !


Great Value are the best, because they are cheap and don't melt!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Great Value are the best, because they are cheap and don't melt!


Guar Gum.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Guar Gum.


What the OP needs to achieve in order to get better ratings from his adversary is to trigger doprahmine rushes.



> That *rush* of happiness and contentment is thanks to *dopamine*, a neurochemical known as the "reward molecule" that's released after certain human actions or behaviors, such as exercising, or setting and achieving a goal.


https://www.ama.org/publications/MarketingNews/Pages/feeding-the-addiction.aspx


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> Im done with the giant "big boned" riders, they cant put a seatbelt on and its too hard to get a cleaning fee for BO. About once every 500 rides I'll get a huge rider that in all fairness should be ordering a XL and smells so bad I had to quit with the last one and drive home with the windows down and Fabreeze the hell out of the seats, not trying to be mean either just honest.


I had one like that. It's like the sweat gets caught in their fat rolls and turns super stank.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Misogyny is indigenous to the majority of the UP forum unfortunately.


Thank you! Racism too. Gets pretty gross in here at times. So many idiots.


----------



## chrisbigisland (Feb 1, 2018)

RedANT said:


> Wow, you sound like a disgruntled, woman hating old man. Maybe it's not women. Maybe it's you.


Loving my wife and daughter wasn't the topic??? Really?? Then why DID YOU WRITE THIS?: Wow, you sound like a disgruntled, woman hating old man. Maybe it's not women. Maybe it's you.

If I were disgruntled or a women hating old man I would not have a beautiful smart successful wife or the same kind of daughter heading in her parents footsteps would I? You brought it up you FATTIE Bottom line is women who are ugly and fat and NEVER GET ATTENTION FROM MEN WILL ALWAYS COMPLAIN BECAUSE MY OLD HYBRID MIGHT BE A BIT DUSTY SOMETIMES AND IT DOES NOT HAVE LEATHER OR MOONROOF. ONLY IDIOTS DRIVE NEW CARS FOR UBER WHICH WILL DECREASE THE VALUE OF THE CAR AS FAST AS THE MONEY YOU ARE MAKING. BUT WHEN YOU PAY 3K CASH FOR A CAR AND IN 3 MONTHS OF DRIVING PART TIME FOR UBER AND YOU HAVE MADE YOUR MONEY BACK WHO CARES?? THE VALUE HAS NOT DECREASED A BIT REALLY. AFTER 2K PLUS RIDES PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY ONLY (AND I MEAN ONLY) FAT UGLY WOMEN GIVE LOW RATINGS. ATTRACTIVE WOMEN WITH THEIR HUSBANDS IN THEIR 50'S 60'S EVEN 70'S NEVER EVER COMPLAIN. THEY ARE HAPPY TO GET PICKED UP IN 5 MINUTES FROM AN ARTICULATE GUY WHO IS A CA NATIVE AND KNOWS SAN DIEGO LIKE THE BACK OF HIS HAND. AS WELL AS SOMEONE EXTREMELY WELL TRAVELED WHO CAN POINT OUT THE BEST RESTAURANT IN PARIS, OR ROME, OR MAUI. GUYS??? THEY DON'T GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THE CAR. HOT GIRLS?? NEVER COMPLAIN. THEY ARE JUST HAPPY TO HAVE A RIDE FROM A GUY WHO DOES NOT HIT ON THEM AND TALKS TO THEM IF THEY INITIATE THE CONVERSATION-AND IF THEY JUST WANT TO GET IN A CAR AND NOT GET HIT ON THEY ARE GRATEFUL THEIR DRIVER SAYS GOOD MORNING AND THATS IT.

I WILL NOT TALK TO YOU ANYMORE YOU HAVE WASTED ENOUGH OF MY TIME.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Poll: how long until this thread gets locked or deleted?

A. 5 min or less
B. 30 min or less
C. 1 hour or less 
D. 2 hours or less
E. 12 hours or less
F. 24 hours or less
G. More than 24 hours


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> Poll: how long until this thread gets locked or deleted?
> 
> A. 5 min or less
> B. 30 min or less
> ...


G. But it depends on how busy the mods are.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Why lock the thread? Doctor RedANT has been warned.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Fat chicks are awesome.... it's the 50-something suburban housewives and entitled young men who burn you


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

How depressing that even Al Bundy has resorted to driving ride share.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> I always have a smoking hot chick in my hybrid. Never leave home without that Bish.
> 
> Maybe it's your terrible attitude towards these voluptuous women... it shows through and people (especially ladies) can sense it through your verbal and non verbal cues.
> 
> ...


When I grow up I wanna be a smoking hot bish...



chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> *I have had smoking hot chicks* in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and *they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe.* Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


Obvious fix to your problem is stop hitting on the ugly fat women...


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> get my best tips from ugly fat women, but I strive for customer satisfaction first


...in more ways than I can probably imagine?



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> She was freaking
> 
> HUMONGOUS!


They should tip in that case, my gas mileage probably goes down by 10% when they are over 400 lbs? It costs more to provide them good service. LOL.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

i have instituted a 500 pound maximum passenger/group weight limit, and absolutely no 4 pax. why destroy my car to make $5


----------



## CLEVE_MAC (Jan 5, 2016)

How about husband and wife 400 pounders. I've had those. Total weight 800 pounds on my rear shocks. They were really nice though.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

You failed at small talk about food..
It would get her excited and give you 5-stars..


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

I love ugly fat woman because I might actually have a chance at a nice tip after the ride  wink wink

Question: when an ugly fat woman leaves your car do you go and smell the seats?


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I love ugly fat woman because I might actually have a chance at a nice tip after the ride  wink wink
> 
> Question: when an ugly fat woman leaves your car do you go and smell the seats?


You will like my ex then,lol


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

chrisbigisland said:


> been driving for two years part time. OVER 2000 TRIPS. Universally the only people that give low ratings are UGLY FAT WOMEN-OR UGLY WOMEN who never get laid or those that never get attention from men.
> 
> I have had smoking hot chicks in my plain old hybrid- It is a basic car no leather no gimmicks and they are happy to get a ride to the airport quickly by a guy who does not hit on them or does not give a creepy stalker vibe. Same goes with men. I have had 50 something attractive women in my car (3 of them) who obviously have lives and have children and have husbands. They never EVER give low ratings. DUDES??? Always give a high rating or simply nor rating at all. UGLY FAT WOMEN WHO ARE PISSED AT THE WORLD BECAUSE THEIR LIVES SUCK??? WATCH OUT-GUARANTEED LOW RATING


Had some morbidly obese woman give me 4 stars yesterday which is no big deal. But, she got me with safety complaint and I know why. I always wait a few seconds for pax to buckle up. Street I picked her up on has 15mph limit so waited a few seconds and started driving 15-20. IT TOOK HER A QUARTER MILE TO GET SEATBELT AROUND HER DISGUSTING BLUBBER!?!? Eat Mor Chips!


----------

